# m7b5 over minor?



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

This is a great little trick you should know. Play a minor7b5 arpeggio, one and a half whole-steps below the minor chord you are playing over, and you get the Dorian sound. That's 3 frets. Pretty cool?

To do the same over an A minor chord, play the F#m7b5 arpeggio. To play over a D minor chord, play Bm7b5 - do you get the idea?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Can I get that tone with any bandaid or do you recommend a specific fabric?


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

It has to be "Nexcare" by 3M, otherwise you will get a dull tone. Very important. Thanks for noticing this crucial detail.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Great lesson RR I am trying it right now.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks, Robert. I'm in the midst of creating a song primarily using Em9 and Am9. This little arpeggio fits right in and sounds delightfully dark.


----------

